# Deep scratch/ding removal



## lokee (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a scratch on my door thats just through the clear coat but pretty deep. I'm just wondering what would be the best way to fix it myself, i.e. ding/scratch kits? If anyone knows any good kits to purchase it would be sweeet...


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Deep scratch/ding removal (lokee)*

http://www.paintscratch.com/
I like these guys.
they make good matched touch-up paint.


----------

